# Transmisor de VIDEO con Camara WEB logitech



## livestrong (Oct 20, 2009)

saludos
me intereza armar un transmisor de tv con una camara web que tengo, marca logitech de esas que son redondas. la camara es usb.

quisiera conectarla a un circuito y que me transmita las imagenes.


----------



## saiwor (Oct 25, 2009)

creo que no se puede, los webcam son especialmente para PC, lo que si puedes hacer es consiguierte camara de vigilancia para tv.... y esa camara conectarlo al trasmisor de TV.


----------



## tecnogirl (Oct 29, 2009)

Como livestrong no especifica como quiere "transmitir", las imagenes, la webcam que tiene la puede utilizar para tomar imagenes y enviarlas a otras PCs si tiene una red LAN o enviarlas a una cuenta de e-mail o subirla a un datawarehouse si tiene acceso a Internet o puede enviarlas via telefono como si fuera un documento fax. Tambien puede guardar las imagenes en una USB o en CD/DVD y reproducirlas en un reproductor de imagenes (MP4 o un reproductor DVD).

Si quiere transmitirlas via radio, no puede usar la banda comercial de TV cuyo uso esta controlado por las autoridades gubernamentales pero puede usar otras bandas de radio libres empleando la tecnica Slow Scan TV (SSTV) y un equipo de radioaficionado (en algunos paises necesitar  una licencia para transmitir). Salu2.


----------



## jhefren (Oct 29, 2009)

Otra solucion seria, conectar un pic a la USB de la camara para convertir las señales de la ubs,luego se usaria un D/A y despues utilizar un Modulador de tv como el MC1374. 
y la soluciòn rapida es como dice SAIWOR, usa una camara de vigilancia (spycam o minicamara), y la salida de video la conectas directamente al MC1374 o MC1373 y el video lo vez en TV canal 3 o 4, dependiendo de como configures el circuito de los MC.  La tecnica que indica  TECNOGIRL no la conozco, pero se que hay una aplicacion llamada pacquet radio que se puede usar para transmitir en radio aficionado 
Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Oct 29, 2009)

jheren: Es Packet Radio... Salu2.


----------



## ChipElectronico (Nov 3, 2009)

tecnogirl dijo:


> Si quiere transmitirlas via radio, no puede usar la banda comercial de TV cuyo uso esta controlado por las autoridades gubernamentales pero puede usar otras bandas de radio libres empleando la tecnica Slow Scan TV (SSTV) y un equipo de radioaficionado (en algunos paises necesitar  una licencia para transmitir). Salu2. residencias ancianos zaragoza



¿En España se necesita licencia?


----------



## javi_bcn (Nov 3, 2009)

jhefren dijo:


> Otra solucion seria, conectar un pic a la USB de la camara para convertir las señales de la ubs,luego se usaria un D/A y despues utilizar un Modulador de tv como el MC1374.


perdon por la intromision, pero me interesa mucho lo de captar el video con un micro.
intento conectar una webcam a un micro y que este envie las imagenes a un Pc mediante wifi. el problema que me encontre es que la placa con usb tiene que ser host para poder conectarle la webcamUSB. alguien sabe que placa o como captar y enviar el video con un micro?


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 3, 2009)

ChipElectronico: Debes consultar con las autoridades locales competentes para saber si necesitas licencia. Me parece que si... Salu2.


----------

